# Tailwind vs e-Fuel vs . . . ?



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

I've heard lots of good things about Tailwind Nutrition on this forum, and was about to order some to start experimenting with for long training rides before my first 100-miler in July. I guess it takes some dialing-in to get just right, which makes sense. 

Before placing the order, I thought I'd do a quick internet search, and there was a review (more like an ad, really) for e-Fuel, another brand of liquid nutrition that supposedly has more calories, different types of sugar, and electrolytes. 

I'm probably going to order Tailwind anyway, given the amount of praise I've read here, but has anyone tried e-Fuel--or any other type of liquid nutrition--they like better than Tailwind?


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Tailwind sponsors this forum. What you read is testimonials and anecdotes.

Keep trying different products. The one is best for you may or may not be tailwind.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I like TW.....I am not sponsored by them....I buy my product just like every other normal user. For me, it works. Rides up to 12-13 hrs on only TW.....no other food. Kept the legs going strong, no hunger.

I have no experience with E-fuel.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

TW is good, but I also like (and mainly usually use) GU Roctane. TW and Roctane are basically the same on calories and carbohydrates, TW has more sodium and potassium which doesn't really matter to me (I would not mind a bit more sodium in Roctane during really hot days, but it is fine as is) , but what sets the Roctane apart for me is the added BCAAs. I feel that really helps in the 50 mile or longer events and speeds up recovery (especially important if you are doing a stage race or have a busy race season).


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I love tailwind and had a few 6-9 hour rides where it was all I ate. One problem I've had with it is on cooler rides I don't drink as much as I expect and don't meet my calorie needs.

Is a good idea to have some other solid food available so you can sustain the calories.

I used to carry clif bars which are hard to chew and big pieces can live in my throat for a while. Now I seem to be doing better with a big bag of haribos. Got that idea from the velonews fasttalk podcast...


----------

